# Alcohol & NFPA 72



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 25, 2010)

NFPA JOURNAL, July/August 2010, page 54, Reference; NFPA 72, “Sound Advice”

	“These changes are a result of research sponsored by the Fire Protection Research Foundation on the effectiveness of alarms for emergency notification of high-risk groups, including those with hearing loss and those who are under the influence of alcohol.  The findings suggest that a low-frequency output may be more effective in waking these individuals than the widely used high-frequency alarm signal, or even high-intensity strobe lights.”

I’m curious does any one have a clue how this research was performed on those under the influence of alcohol or was a presumption made between the two groups?


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2010)

Someone looking for a drinking job?????

More then likely they did get people drunk


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2010)

have not read it:::

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/Research/hardofhearing&alarms.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks cda.

There were volunteers who participated under the condition that they have not imbibed the night before and are hooked up to sensors.

I recently read a study that had photo’s taken of college students sleeping on the floor during a fire indecent and where oblivious of the responders in the room.  It’s a wonder to me how they made into college!  Wish I could remember where I saw that report I would post it here too.

Though for me it was impossible to get any sleep in a lab for the couple of nights I did for leg cramps.

I think the voice alarm is the most effective.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jul 26, 2010)

It was conducted after the last annual conference.

1.  Clearly all participants were hard of hearing as determined by votes on some issues.

2.  Participants were then viewed in the hospitality suite to determine if alcohol had been consumed.

3.  Participants were then quailified by their ability to find their room keys, and then their rooms.  Those that slept in another persons room were disqualified, (to protect their image).

Seriously, the 3000 hz signal is not a good frequency for an alarm.  This is a primary area to loose hearing for those over 50.  And generally quicker in men.


----------

